# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs > [Bot] Looking for new bot

## Ice9995

Been using baoli bot, with recent changes he has made I'm looking for a new bot capable of multi-client. Preferably something with an active discord community. 

Lmk

----------


## KuRIoS

Have you tried https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...ot-market.html (D2R - Jieguan Bot - Best Diablo 2 Resurrected bot on the market!)

----------


## candy800101

https://youtu.be/qE3JJF-1OCw

----------


## ScottieKnowz

I use https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...tele-more.html ([Private MultiTool/ Bot] Maphack, AutoCombat, AutoPick, AutoTele, more...) and absolutely LOVE IT.

The scripting engine is full featured and the bot is already ready for terror zone farming once it comes out. Request a trial to check it out. The bot isn't available in the trial but it will give you a good idea.

----------


## d2r-bot

https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...ot-market.html

Here you go!

----------


## xbonex

D2r Bots Installation Guide：D2r Bots Installation Guide . GitBook https://d2rbot.github.io

----------

